

Dark net 'used by tens of thousands of paedophiles' - xd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27885502

======
Liesmith
Every time people talk about the "deep web" or "dark net" or whatever I roll
my eyes so hard that I worry they will fall out of my head.

